# Food Poisioning?



## hyper-Suze (Jul 1, 2012)

Not had the best of weekends, as well as our shower leaking through to our kitchen with a massive crack and water dripping(like I need the stress!) I have also had a bad spell of possible food poisioning. 

O/h went to chippy for his tea yesterday and I didn't want anything but I fancied a scollop(the potato thing, not the fish).
Had that, closely followed by chicken soup and then a choc ice. Within half hour I was chucking up and also on the loo.

I feel soooooo bad and concerned that I may have passed to baby or done any damage. My MS is usually mornings and this was almost immediately after eating in the evening so I am hoping(with everything crossed) that any bad stuff or poisons came up before getting to my bloodstream and thus to baby. My BG's stayed down so at least the sickness hasn't caused ketones.

Has anyone else had similar(11wks in) and all been ok?


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 1, 2012)

I honestly can't remember having food poisoning but probably did (i'm the food cznary in our house - if it gets anyone, it gets me first lol)... It's sounds like your body reacts very quickly like mine does - everything gets booted out fast! I would think thats a good thing & makes it much less likely that baby would be affected...plus if all's calmed down now & you've not got dehydrated or ketones that's good too. If your worried perhaps call nhs direct? They might be able to reassure you or let you know if you do need to get yourself & baby checked. Hope you're feeling better already!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 1, 2012)

Urgh, sounds grim. Baby'll be fine tho - generally the danger from bugs is dehydration / ketones rather than anything else nasty. Clever things, our bodies!

Hope you're heaps better now.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 1, 2012)

Suze, when looking for something ENTIRELY different I found this

http://www.pregnancysicknesssupport.org.uk/

and I thought I must tell Suze!

Dunno if it will help or not.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 1, 2012)

I very much doubt you had food poisoning from the scollop you had from the chippy..

The incubation period for most food poisoning bacteria is 24-36 hours for symptoms to start showing longest incubation period is 72 hours, which this latter one would be likely be botulinum...  

My food hygiene certificate is the same as the environmental health officers, (it's part of their degree course).  

Most people actually get confused to which meal/food item they ate caused the problem, believing it's the last thing they ate, when you'll looking at the day before foods..

But it could be, MS though, My daughter finding that at first in the main she suffered in the morning, but different foods set her off at different times of the day, and she's now 6 months so reasonably fine most morning, just an odd attack when something she's ate disagree's with her..


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, I am indeed feeling much better and kept my roast dinner down! LOL

Yes I do wonder if I was a bit quick to assume it was the chippy that had given me fp. As I have been eating healthy recently and not having as much greasy foods, maybe my body was rejecting the greasy batter? 

Jenny - that site is really interesting, I haven't got a support network close to me but there is lots of FAQ's and a helpline which I have saved the page of, just in case! Thanks for the heads up! Hopefully my ms will SOON disappear!!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 2, 2012)

It could just be morning sickness, only fools think its only in the morning. I was sick throughout pregnancy.

I even woke up at 4 in the morning and was sick straight away before i could even get out of bed. Top start to the day haha.

Pregnancy does crazy things to your body, its got a lot going on.

xx


----------

